# Regarding McMahon's book, "The Two Wills of God"



## InSlaveryToChrist (May 13, 2011)

I've always wondered whether Dr. Matthew McMahon's book, "The Two Wills of God" advocates the view that God has multiple wills or that His will is divided. I've never been able to figure that out from all the comments and reviews I've read concerning the book, or even from the book's own description! And that's basically what has kept me from purchasing the book.

I bet a lot of you have read it, so could you answer the following questions:

Does the book contradict Francis Turretin's [threefold] view of the love of God?
Which modern theologians recommend or applaud this book?
What did you especially like about the book?
What did you not like?

Thank you for your time!


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (May 14, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## kvanlaan (May 14, 2011)

Nope, no one. Not even the author himself. Hmmm.


----------



## baron (May 14, 2011)

Well Samuel, maybe it's time for you to purchase the book then you can let us all know. I myself have never heard of the book nor am I capable of doing a proper review. Do you have a link to this book?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 14, 2011)

Here's one review online.
Book Review: The Two Wills of God


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (May 14, 2011)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Here's one review online.
> Book Review: The Two Wills of God


 
Thanks a lot!

Edit: Sadly, that review didn't reveal the author's view either...


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (May 15, 2011)

I'm still trying to keep this thread alive just in case someone has read the book and/or knows about the author's view on the will and love of God. I was pretty surprised to find out so few have actually read the book, let alone heard about it, since McMahon is quite well-known here on PB.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 15, 2011)

Try here re Turretin and here (search page for threefold).
Try Google on the rest of your questions.
Moderator Jeff_Bartel has read the book I think. Try contacting him directly.


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 15, 2011)

Why don't you just contact Dr McMahon and ask him? He doesn't bite. Much.

Actually, lately with his dieting I doubt he bites much at all!


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (May 15, 2011)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Try here re Turretin and here (search page for threefold).


 
I'm satisfied with these, thank you.


----------

